# Shark Fishing from a pier



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

Does anyone have any tips on sharkfishing from a pier? Bait, technique, tackle.ect..........  

Can sharks be caught with A Kingfish setup and the right kinda bait?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Shark set-up*

Here's what works for me... 
Any stout rod will do, but I use an ABU 7000 on a 7ft. Berkley Big Water Lightning Rod... 
I make a 3-4 ft. leader of 200# Mono, a 5 oz. flatty sinker with about a foot of slip, and a 6/0 circle hook. I put a swivel at both ends, but NOT clip swivels, bend the eye of the hook to go on a plain swivel. Tie your line to the swivel at the other end, hook the head third of a small whiting up thru the bottom jaw out the bone in the top of the head, between the eyes. Sling it far as you can, and get ready.....

There you go.. a basic shark set-up. Have fun.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)




----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Shark Fishing*

First I must say that most piers do not allow shark fishing and most cities do not allow the beaching of sharks. They want the tourists to think they are not there. With that said this is what I use from land or a structure (pier, bridge).​
*There are two ways I fish for shark:*​
*1.*Up off the bottom on a float device or in the current of a bridge or pier. (I find that this way lowers your chance of a nurse sharks)
My rod of choice is a 4/0 senator on a stiff rod this one is 8 foot long. Most use 6/0 and bigger I use 40lb test line and most people seem to use 40lbs to 100lbs test line. I place a spiderhitch about 3 feet to double my line and a swivel and a steel leader about 6' foot or larger and a 8/0 to a 12/0 hook attached to the steel leader.
I then place a live bait on it "Bluerunner, Jack" or a dead bait a "whole fish, eels," something big and allow it to swim out or let the current take it out with a float device, at some places "bridges" the current is strong enough to pull the dead bait and keep it off the bottom without a balloon at short distances out from the pier or bridge. Just chill the fishy is coming.​
*2.*On the bottom at a bridge, pier, beach, jetty:
(this method you will get the curse of the Nurse more likely)
My rod of choice is a 4/0 senator on a stiff rod mines 10 foot for casting. Most use 6/0 and bigger I use 40lb test line and most people seem to use 40lbs to 100lbs test line. I place a 6 oz weight on my line then a swivel and a steel leader about 6' foot and a 6/0 to a 12/0 hook attached to the steel leader.
I then place a bait on "live Bluerunner, Jack" or a dead bait a "whole fish, eels," something big and heave it out or some mode of delivering the bait to its place (Kayak, Row boat, Swim!) I hold the rod for a little bit because you can get hits instantly and I then wait, it will go off.​
I don't normally chum because it kills all my other types of fishing like Snapper fishing they don't like the sharks.​
The Boatless Fisherman
Please visit my site Boatless Fishing​


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I cannot control what eats my bait. I am fishing most of the time for stingrays  I never fish for sharks, although those critters are everywhere, and sometimes they end up on the end of my hook


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I usually fish for other species during the day but, once the sun starts to go down I like to fish a few sharks before calling it a day. Here is what I do. I prefer lighter gear than most. I've been using a Stradic 4000 on a 7' Tica with #20 fireline with a #40 leader, fishfinder rig w/ 6/0 owner, 3 or 2 oz pyramid (depends on the current) and for bait any small fish head will do. Throw it off the end of the pier and you won't have to wait long if they are there. Everybody has their own prefs but, all it really takes is a sturdy rod/reel, strong line, big hooks and some cut bait. Not too long ago I caught a sharpnose on my old shakespear catfishin pole. Have fun.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention. I'm with railroader on the circle hooks. Never gut hooked a shark and don't want to.


----------

